
Is it true that a good programmer uses fewer “if” conditions than an amateur? - dkorolev
https://www.quora.com/Is-it-true-that-a-good-programmer-uses-fewer-if-conditions-than-an-amateur/answer/Dima-Korolev?share=1
======
smoyer
A "goto" is not a branch (as noted in the article) but it rather a jump. From
what I've seen it's not the level of experience that determine the number of
"if"s in a person's code but rather seems to be an intuitive minimization of
logic as a whole.

For those that wish to learn, I've used Gray's code and Karnaugh maps to
minimize really complicated logic. And computer scientists are often amazed
that an electronics engineering technique could be applied to software.

~~~
rz2k
A while ago someone posted an encyclopedia of kinematic mechanisms[1], and it
made me wonder how many of them could be used as well-tested analogs of not
yet implemented algorithms.

[1]
[http://kmoddl.library.cornell.edu/model.php](http://kmoddl.library.cornell.edu/model.php)

------
draw_down
An amateur is a person who thinks stuff like that is what makes good or bad
code :)

~~~
dkorolev
+1

